# Odin



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

What's up?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

By responding to this in a non-cube-related-type-way-thingy, off-topic discussion is thus created. Therefore, it is proven that such simple names and words can bring about such fresh conversation filled with a pluthora (typo) of lovely posts and discussions. One little seed has been planted, and it has been planting to grow the tree of conversation. The tree of knowledge. That non-cubing-related tree is therefore placed in the off topic board.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 19, 2009)

What do Erik, Nakajima, Cohen, Tomasz, Vallence, Gottlieb, Hazulk (spelling), etc (just a few names off the top of my head) do in their free time (other than cubing)?


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

they slay dragons.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

and wenches


----------



## mazei (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought they were like Dracula. They sleep and then wake up to cube and sleep again after that.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this the Texas thread?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob said:


> Is this the Texas thread?



Eeeeeeeew No.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

LIAR! . . .


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

WAZ UPZ IAMWEB?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

 The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

OMGWTF isn't up.................


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> OMGWTF isn't up.................



Did you mean "OMGWTF2L"? 


I'm like google


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

FTWGMO isn't down............


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Uhhh...planes...birds...U...me flying...Harry Potter...and Bob Burton of course! That's just about everything that's up right now.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 19, 2009)

PALIN 2012


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> PALIN 2012



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! SHE MUST BE THE ANTI-BOB, COME TO UNIFY THE WORLD AND MAKE IT ONE GOVERNMENT, WHICH IS OBVIOUSLY A HORRIBLE IDEA!!!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!11ONE111111


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

I BELIEVE HE WAS ASKING ME JAMES. BLAHAHADNASHMEKEM.

OBAMA 2012

What's up is Bob calling me a liar.  All your Texas belongs to Odin, I'm from Michigan. Bob...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Panzerfaust.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > PALIN 2012
> ...



ZOMG THE NEW WORLD ORDER ALEX JONES FOR PRESIDENT DURRRRRRR


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

I say we give pjk birthday gifts tomorrow.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you Texans gunna secede from the US or what!?!?!?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



BOB BURTON 2010! Yea, he's Bob, so he can do that. 

EDIT: ooh double post naughty naught naught.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

My god, THERE'S CHAOS ON THE WEEKENDS

/parody, but you don't know from what.

South Park Is Gonna SUE ME!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Sauerkraut.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Ich will peeps essen...


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

This thread is going closed >.< so IamWEB you want to do a OH race?
The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie
__________________


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Well this didn't go as planned...
...but maybe it's because I had no plans?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

I pretty much lost my DIY but found out who had it and now I have to wait until Monday for them to bring it back.
My friend's borrowing my storebout for as long as I'm borrowing his 4x4x4.

But I'll race you with my air cube. K?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Do not come close to me, I have a weapon. I refuse to eat until Bob Burton is president and Texas has seceded from the USA. More demands will follow. You have 5 minutes to fulfil them.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> But I'll race you with my air cube. K?



I'll still win . If texas seceded from the U.S. i think that would cause a 2nd civial war.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Do not come close to me, I have a weapon. I refuse to eat until Bob Burton is president and Texas has seceded from the USA. More demands will follow. You have 5 minutes to fulfil them.



Yeah, and I'm a Texan.
And Twizzlers taste bad.
And the cake is a lie.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Odin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > But I'll race you with my air cube. K?
> ...



My PB is 48.xx, so suck it.
It = FSM


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Do Texans have funny accents and funny hats and funny boots?

Do New Jerseyans have funny accents and funny lives and funny...whatever.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Uhh, my PB is -48.xx seconds, so blow it 
Any way are you going to the dallas comp?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

lol accents = yes
hats = play pokemon yellow and go to viridian forest, and search for a pidgeotto. triple the possibility of finding one. That's the chance of that. Boots too.

I love making references to random nostalgic things. 




Dallas comp: RUNS TO FIND OUT WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT-


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

You know what pisses me off about Alex Jones? He thinks that freedom of religion does not include satanism. He villifies presidents by scaring religious populations, and acts as though satanism is illegal, which it is not. Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, but forcing yours onto someone else is just wrong. Also, this country was founded on the belief of seperation of church and state, so as long as we stick to that, why does it matter what religion the president is? Faux news should also note this, they should stop trying to villify Obama by saying he is a muzlum, I'm sure they wouldn't say anything about a Catholic president. Church=/=Government.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

James, you are so retarded.
Sarcasm is retarded as well.
^^^


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

Lets not get into religion, Thats how threads go up in flames and then the ashes get closed D:



The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie
__________________


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Odin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



OMFG check my post in the thread.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



OMF2L i dont know what FSM means D:


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> James, you are so retarded.
> Sarcasm is retarded as well.
> ^^^



Yea, we should ban that n00b.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Is stands for:

FBob SBobster MBurton


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > James, you are so retarded.
> ...


Is it because he can't read? Or highlight?

Better yet, read what he quotes.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

So, any one intrested in some GLaDOS quotes?


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

After a long series of testing, we have discovered that the cake in fact, is NOT a lie.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



I can read. I'm pro at reading, just like life. I hold the world record at life I'm so good.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

spreeder.com


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

"I have your brain scanned and permanently backed up in case something terrible happens to you... which it's just about to. Don't believe me? Here. I'll put you on. (in a high pitched voice) Helloooo! (normal voice) That's you! That's how dumb you sound! You've been wrong about every single thing you've ever done, including this thing. You're not smart. You're not a scientist. You're not a doctor. You're not even a full-time employee. Where did your life go so wrong?"- GLaDOS


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

Gosh, I haven't played portal for such a long time.

Heck, I haven't played video games for such a long time.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

"That thing you burned up isn't important to me. It's the fluid catalytic cracking unit. It made shoes for orphans. Nice job breaking it, hero."- GLaDOS


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Goodnight.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

Goodmorning


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

[near the start of the nineteenth and final test chamber] "Congratulations. The test is now over. All Aperture technologies remain safely operational up to 4000 degrees Kelvin. Rest assured that there is absolutely no chance of a dangerous equipment malfunction prior to your victory candescence. (the moving platform the player is standing on is sinking into a fire pit) Thank you for participating in this Aperture Science computer-aided enrichment activity. Goodbye."-GLaDOS

(After Chell excapes frome the fire pit)

"Didn't we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I was like, "Goodbye" and you were like "NOOO WAAAY" and I was all "we pretended we were going to murder you" That was great..."-GLaDOS


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

If I wake up and this thread is closed I'll know who to thank.










ODIN!

/leaves.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 19, 2009)

TBH Thor > Odin.


----------



## Odin (Apr 19, 2009)

YAY! My CubeSmith order came in.



Chuberchuckee said:


> TBH Thor > Odin.



No.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm definately not a "Texas hater", mainly because I'm from Texas. But after skimming through this pointless thread, I hope the two "Texans" posting here, don't show up to the Dallas Open.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

Well this thread was intended to actually provoke something, but I had no idea how to start it off. Silly me didn't predict how easy things can turns to mess.
It should probably be closed now, I'm surprised it even lasted this long...

And i want to go to the Dallas Open SO BAD... >_<

Anyway, end thread pretty much.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't like when threads are closed. I think it's rather silly to close a thread. :/


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 19, 2009)

THE BOB HAS SPOKEN, AND SO IT SHALL BE!!! Also, has Texas seceded from the USA yet?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 19, 2009)

I honestly had no idea you were serious at first, because I haven't watched the news in the past few days *facepalm*

If Texas = byebye US, I'm moving back to Michigan. lol
But first, Dallas Open (since I can now go).


----------

